# wilcom usb dongle lost HELP HELP PLEASE



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

HELP! PLEASE HELP
I lost my Dongle from Wilcom I am sure we are gonna find it again but I need to embroider three names on a sweater now.Just left chest size. I don't see an option on my Barudan Elite proII to do it on the machine so without wilcom I can't do anything.
There is probably no digitizer who designs in the weekend and finish it for me in the next 10 hours.
If you know somebody who does I would be much obliged.
In addition if somebody is working now and is wanting to type three names in wilcom and send them to me in say a dsb (barudan) or dst file I am willing to pay of course It doesn't have to designed just typing in wilcom will be fine
Please help me out


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

It is done guys 

Miss Dazzabling helped me out
thanks for that


----------

